# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  CRM for Small Business

## Robin343

Greetings from a databasejournal.com forum newbie,

We are a small business looking for advice on which CRM system to use. Our ideal system would have the following:

* Capacity for 7 - 15 users and 10,000 - 100,000 contacts

* Security // access control, change tracking, and user permissions for particular entries, not super-easy to delete records

* Custom fields with notes/easy to add new fields

* Dynamic updates // server, clients (phones, tablets, laptops, desktops, etc) update automatically in realtime or as frequently as possible 

* Sub-fields for certain record-types

* Filter & query & report // easy to view data and/or generate mailing lists based on multiple parameters, and manually remove records from the filter

* Export data for mailings // easy to print usable labels or export e-mailing lists from filter; save templates and styles

* Easy importing of data from external sources

* Contains follow-up queue where one user can send a message or add a contact to another user's queue for follow-up

* Works well with MS Exchange/Outlook

* Upgradable and transferable if we move our Exchange server

Has anyone with similar business needs found a good CRM solution? We would also be open to working with a reputable consultant for an hour to help with our selection process.

Thank you very much.

Robin

----------


## TexanHawk

Not sure if you've made any progress so here goes. Microsoft Dynamics is a good tool to use if connecting to MS Exchange is required -- it will be fairly seamless; both being Microsoft products.
In my limited exposure as a consultant I've known MS dynamics to be capable of delivering for most small to medium sized companies.

----------

